# A newbie who needs some friends....



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm Jo
I'm so glad I've found this site as I really need some support and to chat to people who understand what I'm going through. I feel particularly isolated as I moved abroad to Turkey a year ago, and although I'm learning the language, I can't express myself about the situation I'm in now. So, here's my story...take a deep breath as it's a long one! But thank you in advance to anyone who takes the time to read it and respond.
I was diagnosed wıth PCOS, 3 years ago after TTC for 3 years with my first husband. I began ART in Oct 2003, the first cycle was abandoned due to a cyst, and during the second cycle I developed hyperstimulation so converted the cycle to IVF. They took 22 eggs from me, but on the day I was due to have the fertilised eggs put back, my OHSS worsened and the doctors said it was too risky. I was heartbroken. But then 3 weeks later, on Boxing Day in fact, I discovered I was actually pregnant...it turned out that I'd conceived naturally, 2 days before egg collection. We were dumbfounded but ecstatic, and even more so when twins were revealed at my 12 week scan. However I lost my precious baby boy and girl at 20 weeks. 
I was desperate to try again immediately but my husband refused. Two months later our marriage broke down. Dealing with the loss of my babies AND my husband was horrific, and the last thing I was looking for was love, but some months later I met the most incredible man, who took on all my emotional baggage and gave me untold love and support. I moved to Turkey to be with him and we married last August.We've been TTC since June05. I wasn't happy with the first doctor we saw, and in November I was referred to a fantastic team of doctors. The care here is first class (and considerably cheaper than in England). We had a failed ART attempt in December, and I failed to respond to the Puregon injections in February. Now we are about to start our first cycle of IVF together, I'm currently having daily injections of Lucrin.
I have wonderfully supportive friends and family back in England, but I feel like such a drain on them, and as I'm so far away, I don't want to be worrying them every time I break down in tears (which is quite regularly now) and my poor but patient husband gets the brunt of it...so I'm really hoping there's one or two of you out there, who can be shoulder to cry on for me, and I'll happily return the favour.
I'm 34 now, and feel that time is beginning to run out for me to have the family I'm longing for. I'm the only one of my friends who is yet to be a mommy and I'm so desperate. So if anyone is willing to listen and talk, I'd be incredibly grateful.
Thank you, Jo x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Jo
Welcome to ff. I'm sorry to hear of your losses 
There is an 'abroadies' thread that you may find useful at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,119.0.html

Sending you heaps of  for your ivf - good luck 

Debs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jo ~ welcome to FF 

So sorry to hear about the loss of your precious twins......i can't imagine how devastating that must have been (((hugs)))

Just want to wish you so much luck with this cycle......i'll leave you a link for the cycle buddies too, you're very welcome to join them  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52636.0.html

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Jo  

Welcome to Fertility Friends...I'm glad you have found this site too...you'll find so much support here. 

I was sorry to read of the loss of your twins.  Your new husband sounds wonderfully supportive... I really hope your dreams come true.

Like you, I'm also 34.  I haven't had IVF yet but that is my next step.

Wishing you loads of luck for your treatment.

Take care, Sarah xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Welcome to FF Jo.

You have come to the right place for support and there is not one person on this board who would not be there for you. 

Have a look around and I am sure you will feel settled very quickly !! Though please don't be suprised if you end up addicted to this site like the rest of us !!

T xx


----------



## abbyabroad (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Jo,

Welcome to FF, I'm sure you'll find the support you need right here, this is a fantastic site..

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of your twins..how heartbreaking.

I'm ages with you and I'm just just starting treament, I wish you all the luck with your future treatment..we'll all be here for you.

Abby
x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you!
so many quick replies...ıt's great to know I'm not alone.

 thank you debs, as I've just visited the abroadies thread and was amazed but thrilled to find 2 ff's also in Turkey who are starting treatment the same time as me. I'm really hoping we can become cycle buddies.

 thanks lizzy...I'll visit the cycle buddies thread next.

 thanks sarah....yes my new husband is just wonderful, and I'm grateful for another chance at lfamily life. Good luck with your treatment too.

 and yes, Tashja, after just one hour, I'm already addicted! But, it's the best fix I've had in a long time, believe me!

 thanks Abby....I feel so much better already. Thank you for your kind words and good luck to you too

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there
My heart goes out to you. Sounds like you've had a very painful time. This site has been absolutely brilliant for me and to be honest an awful lot more help than my family has been.
Join one of the threads mentioned above,. I joined the ARGC ICSI thread where i have been for over a year. Even though i am pregnant this is still the thread i feel most at home with. 
Let us know how you get on honey.    
Exx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Jo

So sorry to hear of your loss, wishing you loads of luck for your first cycle   

Z xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jo and welcome to ff - u have found the right place for advice and support

Im so sorry to hear that u have had such a hard time of it and loseing twin babies must have been crushing?

Hope everything works out for u

Kate xx


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi jo

welcome to FF, I'm sure you will find all the support and understanding in the world here (like I have).  

i was so sorry to hear of your losses  .  You must be an incredibly strong person, and congratulations on finding such a supportive and understanding Hubby!!

I just wanted to wish you all the very best for your treatment.  Sending you loads of      and     

keeping my fingers crossed for you!
love
H x

p.s. I have blown you some bubbles for extra measure!!


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Jo,
Thought I'd give you an update on my treatment as promised! I had my DR scan 2day which went fine, I asked her abt my PCOS (my one and only pelvic scan 4 PCOS was May 2003) and she said there were a few small cysts on my ovaries now and of no great concern, lining of womb nice and thin! So, I've started stimming today, didn't realise I would be have 2 injections a day now! My nxt scan is Good Friday, I'm hoping for Easter eggs of a different kind this year!! If all goes well at tht appt, I will have my EC on Bank Hol Monday. I have had two days holiday from work which has been really nice, I'm back in tomorrow and I'm dreading it as the tiniest little thing sets me off at the moment. We had a stray cat come into our house today, he's only got 3 legs and I found a big gash on his face. I couldn't help myself, I know u aren't supposed to encourage them but I had to feed him, I wanna adopt him now!! Anyway, that situation made me cry my eyes out!!
Today is also the day our first baby was due four years ago. I can't even imagine what my life would've been like had he been born. I can't even imagine having a baby now! 
Where are you in your tx?

Hope you are well, take care  

Sharon-L xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Welcome to the site.  I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of twins, my heart goes out to you.  Your new hubby sounds great - nice to have someone like that, but sometimes they just don't compare to female friends do they!!

My DH gets a bit stressed with the crying after a couple of days of it non-stop. That's when I found this site. Everyone I've chatted to have been a great support when I'm cheerful or when I'm really fed up. If you ever want to chat just pm me.

Sending you loads of baby dust and hugs.
  

Katy xx


----------



## Colette (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Jo,
I just read your lovely email.  I'm sure you will not be short of replies!
Sorry to hear your story, you've really been through the mill haven't you?
I'm relatively new to this site too and like you, would love to make some buddies to share my experiences with and for support and of course a shoulder to cry on.
I've just completed my first cycle of ICSI, I'm now in the dreaded 2WW and it's hell!  I find out on 13/4 if I'm PG or not.  Just not sure how I'll cope if I'm not.  It's been a long journey for us.  DH is a star, he's been very supportive and is willing on the little embies as much as me.  I'll be 30 in June and just can't wait to have a family.  Like you I am literally one of the last of a huge circle of friends to get pregnant.  
I do hope to hear from you soon and hope I can give you some support and advice.
Take Care
Cx


----------



## DixieChick (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Jo,
Your post really touched me. You have been through so much. My heart goes out to you.
Im new here as well. I am actually an American lwho moved to the UK to be with my husband so I can relate to being away from family and friends. I have found it really tough here to make friends. 
I wish you all the best. I really hope your dreams come true.


Lori xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone for all your welcomes, kind words and thoughts. I don't know how I'd be getting through today if it wasnt for FF, as it's the 2-year anniversary of my babies' deaths, and I just can't seem to tear myself away from the computer.

I have some good news, in that for the first time since Dec 05, I've responded well to stimms this month, and I should be making an exciting but nerve-wrecking trip to Istanbul mid-week for EC....fingers-crossed.
Eva...congrats on your pregnancy! Thanks for giving me hope x
Zanne, Helen & Kate...it looks like you've got 'lucky luck', as this cycle seems to be going well so far x
Katy...you're so right. Our girlfriends are just priceless. Hope you're well x
Collette...sending you so many good luck wishes for your 2WW, with a BFP at the end of it. Please PM me with the outcome x
Dixie...hope you're starting to make some new friends now. I know it is so tough! But at least we've got FF to chat to now x

I feel like an old pro now, after only a few short weeks on the forum, I've made so many friends and feel stronger and more able to cope with tx...well, I can say that at the mo, as it appears to be going well!
Love and   to you all
Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Sugar,

Sorry to hear of your loss, it must have been a very difficult time for you...

I wish you every success for your cycle and sending you lots of posative vibes....


----------

